# Evangelism resources



## Walkthecalling (Jul 16, 2008)

Greetings! 
I wanted to post something to see if anyone had some feedback. My wife and I were looking for some reference materials on different religious groups. I.E. mormons, jehovah's witnesses, catholics, Arabian & Eastern religions. We want something with both some information on them: history, beliefs, etc and something with insight on evangelizing them. I know some of that may cross into apologetics with certain groups, but I think it is hard on occasion to start up discussions with certain people groups. The more background I feel I have and also if I know some solid starting points, I feel like the more efficient I would be. Don't get me wrong I am not saying the cleverness of my words will win them. I know the Lord is Sovereign and only the elect will hear the call. I believe that the more I can do/study makes me a stronger conduit for God's use. Our church recently had a class, that while we appreciated the information given, I feel was very weak in both the actual "meat" of the groups and the resources for outreach. I know we are both more equipped to argue for Calvinist ideals verse Arminian, than for Christian verse whatever. This is a weakness I want to address. I would appreciate any feedback and links! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## hollandmin (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Here is a great resource for evangelism. Ray Comfort answers numerous questions in regard to other faiths and good ways to witness to them

The Evidence Bible

Blessings,


----------



## Walkthecalling (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks! I found some great info!


----------



## jambo (Jul 22, 2008)

Larssons Book of Cults gives a good general introduction to many cult movements. The only problem I find is that cults do not always believe what the books tell you they believe. For some this may be dodgy ground but I find the best way of learning about the cults is reading their own literature and answering it by scripture. I have found this yielded tremendous opportunities with the JW. 

Books written by former cult members who have become Christians are a mixed bag. They can be helpful but are often anecdotal and moulded by that persons experience of the group which in some instances clouds the issue. You can imagine a former church member writing about evangelicals.

There is the Breda Centre in Belfast which has a lot of resources on the cults which I have found very helpful. Their website is 'Take Heed' Ministries


----------



## Walkthecalling (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Jambo. I have pulled a bunch of good sites with info. It definitely seems like there are so many resources out there. The more background you have the better it seems. My wife has an old friend she just recently started talking to who is a mormon and we have frequent jw's come to the door. Plus I believe that it is essential in dealing with the world around us as a whole. I have found the hardest people to talk to seem to be those converted to _easy believism_! They already think they are saved and they could be, but with the shallow gospel they know, it is a tough call.


----------



## Stomata leontôn (Jul 23, 2008)

On Witness Lee and his Living Stream Ministry, aka "The Local Churches, Inc., "The Lord's Recovery," "The Church in ________," and other various fronts: 

Liite Buddhism.


----------

